# My 2012 Buck back from Advanced Taxidermy



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Got my 2012 buck back from Advanced Taxidermy in Caledon, Ontario, Canada a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some good pics of it to share. I absolutely couldn't possibly be happier with the work they did. The pictures still don't do this mount justice.

http://www.advancedtaxidermy.com/mammals.php


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's some excellent work right there.


----------



## meanmachine (May 31, 2013)

Looks very nice.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great work


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow great taxi work , nice buck . What camera did you use to take the pics???


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

nurface said:


> Wow great taxi work , nice buck . What camera did you use to take the pics???


Thanks. I used my Sony A33 DSLR with a 1.8/50 SAM lens. Nothing fancy but I'm very pleased with the photo quality.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent mount and congrats on a great deer !!!! if you dont mind me asking what do they charge for a deer head.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

f7 666 said:


> Excellent mount and congrats on a great deer !!!! if you dont mind me asking what do they charge for a deer head.


PM sent


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

great work
very impressive detail!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Now that's how they SHOULD look.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Where are his nictitating membranes?


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

breiner11 said:


> Where are his nictitating membranes?


You can see them in the 2nd and 4th pic


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful. Great animal, great mount. That one better get's a prime place above the hearth.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Finq said:


> Beautiful. Great animal, great mount. That one better get's a prime place above the hearth.


Thats what I was thinking! Wow that is some awesome detail!


----------



## xCALLMETOADx (Jul 31, 2013)

Great job on this mount are you open for constructive ideas? I don't feel that it's my place to give suggestions on someones work which turned out great without permission. If so, Ill personal message you


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

xCALLMETOADx said:


> Great job on this mount are you open for constructive ideas? I don't feel that it's my place to give suggestions on someones work which turned out great without permission. If so, Ill personal message you


Thanks. It's actually not my work. Just my deer. Advanced Taxidermy in Caledon Ontario did the mount


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

roughneck1 said:


> You can see them in the 2nd and 4th pic


No you can't, he didn't put them in.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

breiner11 said:


> No you can't, he didn't put them in.


Yes, he did. I appreciate your concern though. Thanks for the kind words. Can I get your business card? I would like my next mount to have more pronounced nictitating membranes.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## AdamBerg (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow great buck and nice taxi job. I have my buck i got last year at Advanced Taxidermy, Same place. Cant wait to get it back now. Real nice job!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice mount and buck!


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

That looks wild.


----------



## Dave32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Real nice


----------



## bigsky2 (May 21, 2020)

Nice looking mount


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

great job


----------

